# Diet for Sinus Inflammation



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Anyone successfully alter their diet to avoid sinus issues?

I just spent the night on the bathroom floor again puking due to sinus inflammation. It is so painful and nothing seems to help. It always hits me when there is a precipitation front moving in this direction from the west.

This has been going on for 8 years now and I am fed up with the pain


----------



## fffarmergirl (Oct 9, 2008)

I have suffered like that since I was a small child - severe pain and vomiting. It's absolutely miserable. People think I'm being dramatic when I say the headaches hurt as much as having a baby - but they do.

Several years ago I FINALLY discovered an over the counter remedy. I keep telling people about it and only two people I know of have listened, and they say it works like a charm.

The answer is ADVIL Cold and Sinus, and it has to be the pills not the gelcaps. Not tylenol cold and sinus, not ibuprofen and sudafed (although one would think that would work considering those are the ingredients in the AC&S). I swear there's a secret ingredient or a special way they prepare it or something.

Also - the sinus headaches are indistinguishable from migraine headaches for me, and I get both. I take the AC&S first, since it's OTC. If it doesn't work, it's a migraine and I take the Relpax or Imitrex. With every headache I've had for the past 10 years, one or the other of the two will work.

The only time I've had to suffer through a headache without relief, since I found the answer, was when we were on our honeymoon in the Virgin Islands. I forgot to pack my AC&S and spent an entire night vomiting and in excruciating pain.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks, I will buy some of that and try it. I try to never take any pills, but if a pill will stop this, its better than being miserable for 24 hours.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

As with any infection, you need to watch your sugar intake. Whether it be from junk food, drinks, or simple carbs. Sugar feeds infection.

Ever thought about using a netti pot? I can't stand to use them, but they work for my hubby, and he use to get sinus infections alot when he worked on the ranch. He would get rid of it in just a few days.

Sorry you are not feeling well...


----------



## mountainwmn (Sep 11, 2009)

I don't know about diet helping but the neil meds nasal rinse helped me a lot. Even though I thought I would puke the first few times I used it. Just use purified water.


----------



## fffarmergirl (Oct 9, 2008)

Yeah - when I'm in pain like that, all of my anti-pill scruples go right out the window. You have to sign for it at the pharmacy counter becaue it has sudafed in it.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

David has been suffering from what appeared to be sinus pain. He drank some of his tea (a potassium inhibitor) and the pain is now subsiding. High potassium has given me severe "sinus" pains too; so you might want to think about how much potassium your body is getting.


----------



## Goldie (Feb 18, 2009)

fffarmergirl, thanks for the information about the Advil....I will buy some to have on hand for the next migraine that visits.


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

Hydrogen peroxide in saline at a ratio of 1:10 cures a sinus infection within a day usually. After the first dose you feel probably 70 percent better because it flushes all the built up mucus out. 

Lay on your back on a bed with your head hanging over the edge. Drip the concoction into your nostrils - be prepared, it burns  - experience will tell you how much to use but you don't need a ton - maybe 1-2 cc per nostril. It will work it's way through your sinuses bubbling like crazy. Make sure you really hang your head over so it can work up into the highest sinus pockets. If you use too much it'll bubble over into the back of your throat - you can spit it out. It works by hyperoxygenating the tissue and flushing all the mucus out. Let it sit in there till you feel it stop bubbling. Sit up and have plenty of tissue ready. Over the next few minutes you'll be amazed how much garbage you blow out.

Do this twice a day, I've never had to do more than 2 or 3 doses. This method has helped many many people with chronic sinus infections. It works far better and faster than antibiotics, which are limited in effectiveness because of the poor blood circulation in the sinuses.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

Cliff-I had never heard of that. Good thing to know. I don't know if I could live through it, as I can't stand anything up my nose, but my hubby would try it.


----------



## fffarmergirl (Oct 9, 2008)

This is my third day trying the cayenne pepper cure, as a prevention. I guess you can use it as a treatment too but I haven't had to try that yet. They recommend working up to 3 one-teaspoon servings of cayenne pepper per day, best in tea form. The 2nd best way is to eat it and 3rd best is in capsule form but contact with the mouth and throat are important so eating or drinking it is much better than taking a capsule.

I've been having 1/4 t in my coffee in the morning and then carrying it with me and sprinkling it on things throughout the day. It's actually not bad in coffee - people drink it for pleasure and there are recipes available. I just have black coffee with cayenne.

I definitely have noticed a difference - my sinuses are draining more instead of getting inflamed when I come in contact with allergens. A couple of times it felt like I was getting ready to get a headache but I didn't get one.

I'll keep it up and see how it goes.


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

Love cayenne pepper in general for health. We buy it by the pound lol. I made sure to plant some this year so as not to have to buy it.


----------



## fffarmergirl (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm on my 6th day of using the cayenne and noticing a BIG difference. I get the feeling like I'm going to get a headache and then don't get one. Yesterday I was out in the garden after a rain - bad time for my allergies. A headache came on really strong and instead of taking medicine I made up a mug of chicken broth with 1tsp cayenne and drank it. INSTANT relief. The headache went away and did not come back. 

I remember when I was pregnant (21 years ago) I never had any headaches, and didn't have a headache again for years after I gave birth. All this time, I thought it was blessings from my wonderful little son but you know what? I craved Louisianna Hot Sauce so badly when I was pregnant. I went through a big bottle every two days and continued the habit for a long time after I had the baby. 

I'm having cayenne in my coffee again and I'm bringing a small bottle of it with me to work. They say it's much better to eat or drink it than to take the capsules because it gets dissolved through your mucous membranes.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

That sure makes sense! When I eat Thai and Indian food with cayenne and curry, I can immediately feel the sinuses open up and start to drain. The mucous thins out after a few bites. I think you may be onto something farmergirl!


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

fffarmergirl said:


> I craved Louisianna Hot Sauce so badly when I was pregnant. I went through a big bottle every two days and continued the habit for a long time after I had the baby.
> s.


Try dumping it on a bag of potato chips...pure heaven!


----------



## fffarmergirl (Oct 9, 2008)

Back when I wasn't such a healthy eater I used to enjoy dumping it on pork rinds! Mmmmmmmmmmm good. I also used to get a bag of frozen Tyson buffalo wings and deep fry them until they were so crispy they were almost burned. Then I mixed up 1/2 cup butter and 1/2 cup Louisianna Hot Sauce and drenched the wings until they were dripping. Best food I ever had. I went on a diet and lost 70 lbs, though, and after that Buffalo Wings and pork rinds were banished from my life. Maybe that's when my headaches came back . . . .

I'm drinking cayenne in chicken broth right now for a headache that started at work . . . not sure if it's the sinuses or the meeting that caused this one LOL


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Glad to see I'm not the only one who craves La. Hot Sauce.

Try some on some kettle popped corn.


----------

